# MOC pesa uma tonelada!!



## Vanda

Na calada da noite, MOC atingiu 1000 posts!

Obrigada por sua ajuda sempre sensata, MOC!

Que venham logo mais 1000.


​


----------



## Benvindo

Vanda said:


> Na calada da noite, MOC atingiu 1000 posts!​
> 
> Obrigada por sua ajuda sempre sensata, MOC!​
> Que venham logo mais 1000.​


 
- - - 
Parabéns, MOC, pelo seu milésimo "gol".
Pelo número de novos _junior members_ que tenho visto nos fóruns nos últimos tempos (eu também cheguei ao fórum não faz muito tempo...), percebo que há um crescente interesse, tanto pela discussão sobre palavras e línguas em geral na internet, quanto pela língua portuguesa em particular. E as contribuições do pessoal que começou mais cedo, como você, é que estão _turbinando_ esse interesse. Obrigado!
BV


----------



## Outsider

*Parabéns pelo milzão!​*


----------



## Zahrah

Olá Moc!

Acho que já nos cruzamos algumas vezes por aqui... embora tenha feito a minha "aparição" no ano passado, só este ano é que passei a vir ao WR mais assiduamente e, como tal, sou novinha nestas "paranças" (é a primeira que estou a escrever esta palavra, por incrível que pareça )

PARABÉNS PELA SUA AJUDA E COMPANHIA NO FÓRUM  CONTINUE O BOM TRABALHO QUE REALIZOU ATÉ HOJE NO WR.

Beijinhos,

Zahrah


----------



## Tomby

*Parabéns prezado MOC!* 
Você ja entrou no "hit parade" dos _mil-mensagistas_ do WRF.
Obrigado pela sua ajuda.
Cumprimentos!
 TT.


----------



## olivinha

Parabéns, MOC! 
O que eu mais gosto dos teus posts, além do usual conteúdo interessante e enriquecedor, é o teu senso de humor. Já ri muito contigo.
Isso mesmo, que venham mais 1.000!
Olivinha.


----------



## Mangato

Parabens, acho que logo poderemos festejar outros mil fios para que a meada cresça.

Um abraço MG


----------



## MOC

Muito obrigado pelas palavras. 

Espero que a minha contribuição continue a ser útil, e também que continue a aprender com todos vocês como até aqui.


----------



## ronanpoirier

Parabéns pelo 1.016! xD~ (Isso que dá responder tempos depois. Hehehe)


----------

